# 55 Gallon Drum - Triple Giant



## j0k3r-x

I built this outa three 55 gallon drums that were previously used for vegetable oil, no paint on the inside. For the top drums I welded the two open ends together to make one big cooking chamber. I was kinda worried that I wouldn't be able to get this thing up to temp but turns out that's not a problem at all! I had the temp up to 400 degrees with 4 logs. I put propane log starter in the bottom because it's just a pain to get the fire started evenly across the barrel. The shelf is hinged so if you unhook the chains it swings down outa the way. I could get a whole pig in this thing with no problem at all! 











You can even charcoal grill in the top if you wish, there are expanded metal steel grates inside just under the regular grilling grates so when you are done all you have to do is sweep the ashes down the flues and they will fall into the bottom burn barrel. I am thinking about putting a steel charcoal pan in the left side under the grill grate so I can just lift it out and dump the ash. I also think I might T off the propane pipe running into the burn barrel for the log starter and run another pipe straight up with a shut off valve up to the left side of the cooking chamber through the bottom so I can either put a lump charcoal starter in the charcoal pan or just a straight propane burner in there. Won't cost much more just a shut off valve and about 2 or 3 feet more of the black pipe... What'cha think?


----------



## geek with fire

That's pretty trick.  Very nice work!


----------



## buzzard

i want one....

on your idea of the propane,  do it, see how you like it, if you decide you dont like it your not out a lot of money.  if it works well your a genius.


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks Josh!!! I really wish I would have just went with a single because this thing is really hard to move around in the grass and I don't cook that much meat very often. I guess I need to make some more friends so I can have them over and fill this thing up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 When I was building it I stood the cook chamber up on it's end after I welded the 2 drums together and it gave me another idea! Maybe build a double UDS with doors on the outside instead of the top lid deal. Make a couple funky lookin smoke stacks coming outa either side. You would be able to get 8 or more grill grates in that monster, would really maximize the space in two 55 gallon drums Plus all of the meat would drip on the rack below it. Maybe weld some rocket fins on it to make it stand up and a cone on the top? The people next door might freak out when they see smoke rollin outa the thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Man my mind is full of stupid ideas and I can't make'em stop!


----------



## nick

*Is this the same triple drum smoker I saw for sale on the internet a couple weeks ago?  I think they were asking 850 dollars.*


----------



## j0k3r-x

Buzzard - I might try the gas thing, when I do if I do I will post pics. Thanks!

Nick, the answer is yes it is the same one you probably saw on Craigslist. I lowered it to $600.00 and still no sale so I guess I am stuck with it for a while.


----------



## pineywoods

Nice looking rig where did you find the firebox door?


----------



## pinkmeat

Vogel***xx is the manufacturer. They sell kits for this setup to use with 2 drums.


----------



## chef_boy812

Just mount it on a trailer, and use it tomake some money.


----------



## j0k3r-x

Hey Chef Boy, I thought about mounting it on a trailer but I think I would have to weld some reinforcement angle iron in certain places. I would hate to come to a quick stop or hit the brakes quick and have it bend the body of the barrel where the supports are. This thing is not as heavy as an LP tank but not as strong either!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Hey Pineywoods, Just google the name on the door and you will find the website where I got the stove door & drum kit. I think if I ever build another I will weld my own door, supports & flues. I am probably gonna go for a LP tank build next time. I might try to build a double UDS thing though.


----------



## waysideranch

I think your smoker is real cool.  A couple of axles with tires ought to get it around the yard.  Nice job.


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks WaysideRanch/Scott! I might do it but I am outa $$$ right now.


----------



## smok'n steve

Nice job!  I like the concept---you must post her on this thread below!

Post Picture of Smoker and its Brand/type here


----------



## smokin365

THAT is fricken cooooooool


----------



## pinkmeat

It's definitely a cool smoker, but 600obo is a bit steep IMO. What did the Vogelbrand kit cost you? You may be able to squeak some bucks out if it was transportable (wheels of somekind).


----------



## j0k3r-x

I hear ya bro! I spent too much on the Vogelzang stuff for sure it was around $180.00 and I got the drums for $20.00 each. It has 4 large heavy duty casters under the wood deck, you can't see them in my pics because of the grass. It rolls great if you ain't in soft dirt and grass.
I have about $450.00 in it with the grill grates, angle iron, expanded metal, thermometers, wood... It took me about 4 weekends to build and I nearly died of heat stroke doin it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Never gonna do this in the summer in Florida again that's fer sure! I just wanted to make a couple Bills off it but I can hang on to it for a while. I will fab my own stuff on my next build and fergit the Vogelzang stuff!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks Smokin365! I really appreciate all the nice comments...


----------



## pinkmeat

Not trying to rain on your parade, but I think a homebuilt smoker is a labor of love, and not necessarily a money maker unless you are Smokin Steve. I was up in the air on buying a chargriller outlaw w/sfb or building a 55gal horizontal out of a free drum. Thinking I would spend less on the drum I opted for that route. I will definitely spend more on the drum build than the smoker in a box route, but I will get some satisfaction on building something a little more unique. 

Thumbs up, I just don't think you can make anything off of it. Good Luck though, looks good!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks Pinkmeat! I have had a couple 3 or 4 offers on it but not quite enough for me to let it go. I am not really worried that much about selling it, just thought I would give it a shot. It is a labor of love as you say, but I love making things and I want to start on some other ideas that I have. I already have 5 smokers/grills layin around my house and the wifey ain't gonna like it if I start building another one! If my friend buys a house soon I think I may give it to him as a house warming gift.


----------



## motorhedd

Pinkmeat may be rite but there is another angle here...make your money back doing a few events.I don't think this can be said enufff...NICE JOB!


----------



## cman95

My compliments, that is one nice smoker.


----------



## richtee

Hmm a bit of problem, but if that's your possible goal... 

How 'bout a way to get the center to open like the doors? Have it held with a bolt up front, and perhaps weld a couple support bars just below the cuts to be sure of the integrity of the two barrel connection. Then for a oinker, loosen up the bolt, flip that and the lids open and roll 'er in  :{)

Just in case yer bored anyway -


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks MotorHedd! Thats a thought, might have to explore the idea...

Thanks for the compliment cman95! 

Thanks Richtee! That's a great idea, I think I can do that with no problem. I am gonna be tweakin this thing for a while so if you can see any other things I could do to it please let me know. All I can do now is make it better, well I guess I could F it up but I don't think so.


----------



## capt dan

Nice lookin rig and neet concept. If your lookin for advice, I just have one concern. If you are gonna burn logs with  this rig, you may want a thicker bottom  barrel, to stand up to the constant temp change, and to hold the heat better. I don't know if they make different gauge barrels, perhaps a  rolled liner of sorts or a square insert! Other than that I think it looks pretty sweet. Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl

Love your smoker JOK3R....sweet!!!


----------



## meat-man

Hell to the ya  that is a kick *** smoker you got there brother !


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks Capt Dan! That crossed my mind when I was building it. I have bricks in the bottom and that really helps prevent gettin a burn hole. I thought about getting another barrel, cutting the side out of it and putting it inside the top part of the burn barrel to protect it from the heat and flames. Cut 2 holes to match up with the flues and bolt it up in there. These drums make great cheap smokers but there is no way they will ever be an LP Tank! I am really surprized at how well this thing holds the heat and the temps stay real steady. They really do have a large fire box in proportion to most smokers. They really kick out some heat and blue smoke since the fire is directly below the cooking chamber. I throw a log or 2 in every hour/ hour & a half or so and it stays right in the 230 to 250 range. The square insert is a great idea! I might do that, seems simple and It could be removed easy for quick clean out... Plus I could probably do away with the bricks to make it a little less heavy.


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks meat-man!!! Really appreciate the great comment! Be carefull on the 4-wheelers man! 1 split second can change yer life forever...


----------



## j0k3r-x

Hey there Jeanie/cowgirl, Any compliment coming from you is greatly respected! I went to your Cowgirl's Country Life blog! To say that is impressive would be a "Huge understatement"! Did you build all of that stuff yourself? WOW!!! If that ain't enough the Food/Masterpieces/Works of Culinary Art are 2nd to none that I have ever seen! You are clearly the Goddess of Smoke and Fire! I really love that little smoke house that you built, I was gonna try to build one of those and now I really want make one myself! Your property is like a piece of heaven... Geez, I could go on an on! Are you for real?


----------



## lakeman

how long do you think the bottom barrel will last? and what are the transfer tubes made of "the two cans in the middle" over all i give a ten. and your right dont give cowgirl any ideas lol sh'll be biulding one out of a silo or sumptin....


----------



## cowgirl

Wow JOK3R...thank you for the kind words! Yes, I'm for real...and like to keep busy. lol


lakeman, great idea!! I have an old grain bin...Hmmmmmm....maybe my winter project. lol


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks all day long lakeman!!! I think bottom barrel will last for years but who knows? I have only cooked on it about 10 times and I don't really know how long it will last, seems pretty strong but any reinforcement can't hurt! These drum smokers really kick some @$$ for what they are! I personally would go with the UDS/BDS design for over all performance and ease of build... The middle pipes goin up to the cook chamber are A/C duct you can get at HomeDepot/Lowes or where ever. That suff will last forever. As for Cowgirl and the Silo thing.. hmmm, silo thats a GREAT idea! She can probably make it work!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Here are some early pics before she was finished. I guess I am kinda posting these pics backwards but I just found these and thought I might as well post them. You can see the lite rust inside, I got rid of that with a sanding sponge and then I sprayed the inside with vegtable oil. I seasoned it after that for about 6 hours with some Hickory. I welded the 2 barrels together and I used alot of stainless pop-rivets on this thing. I just didn't feel like welding on this thin stuff and burn holes in it or whatever. I probably would have welded if it would have just been a couple spots but I had to go around both lids and I didn't want to distort anything with heat.  





I removed all of the original paint with these paint stripping wheels I found at ACE Hardware, took it right off in about an hour. I put 5 coats of paint on this smoker. The first 3 coats were flat black grill paint from Lowes which I didn't like so much. I found some semigloss black grill paint at Tracktor Supply which looks real good not to shiney and not to flat and seems to ward off rust real good. I think the paint is very important on these barrel smokers because they rust if you just look at them with a tear in your eye! 



Notice that the ridges in the top barrels sit right in the middle of the flues. I had to bang those out with a hammer from the inside of the cooking chamber so it wouldn't leak around the flues. That was a pain that I didn't see until after I mounted the top barrels.


----------



## richtee

just be sure not to toss a couple big briskets on one end and leave the other side empty...   You'll have a semi-vertical  LOL!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Flintstone style! LOL - I'll be sure to look out for that...


----------



## cowgirl

You did a great job on that JOK3R.


----------



## buttsmoker

Barrel stove kit, reminds me of my days in Alaska. Good lookin smoker by the way.


----------



## salbaje gato

very nice work. i like that design


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks SALBAJE!! I really like your "*R2 we Q*"! That is definitely unique! Did you post any pics of your homebuilt vertical 150 gallon? I would like to see that...


----------



## j0k3r-x

Ok here is a cook from today. These ribs were fall off the bone awsome!!! I cooked 6 racks of spare ribs and OMG they were good! The smoke ring was all the way to the bone... 







I know smoknrookie has be askin for some inside pix so here they are with the gill grate lifted out.







Drip pans look nasty but do the trick! Apple cider is the best!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Ok I have another idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I am gonna put a 4 rack motor drivin rotisserie in the left side of my smoker. It will be removable so I will be able to throw the regular grates back in.  More pics to come... Any ideas on this are welcome!


----------



## cowgirl

Sounds like a great idea JOK3R.
Very tasty looking ribs!


----------



## 1894

Looks and sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Big pics though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but they look good


----------



## j0k3r-x

Thanks Jeanie (cowgirl) and Phil (1894)! I worked on it today and it should be done real soon! I will post some pics when it is done.


----------



## dono

I can relate I made my smoker out of 1 45 gallon drum, but unless I'm having friends over I still tend to use my little canadian tire smoker for little smokes for just the wife and I, other wise you use too much wood to get it up to temp and it just looks too empty with just a couple of racks of backs in it, you just wanna fillerup to make it fun :-)


----------



## j0k3r-x

Hey DonO, what did you use for your burn barrel? Looks like a pony keg or somthin. Also is yours all stainless steel and whats a canadian tire smoker?

Yeah, I feel stupid crankin this big old thing up for just 3 racks of ribs! I usually end up smokin more than we can eat then I take it to work and let the vultures there pick the bones. Doesn't last long... I gotta stop though cause meat ain't cheap, but I love to smoke!


----------



## j0k3r-x

Any of you guys/gals have any ideas on how I can keep the cooking chamber doors/lids open? I usually prop them open with a stick or whatever but I end up hitting it and then the lid comes crashin down on my hands. Plus when you prop them open it gets in the way... I usually good at thinkin up ideas for things like this but I am drawing a blank for some reason?


----------



## ryf

if you can't put it on a chain or cable (so it can flop back past balance) then maybe a central "hood style holder" on the front that you can work one side or the other, just weld a "T" of angle on the hood bar so it won't slide across the bottom of the door, it'll stay right on the end at the corner. drill a hole for pivot or weld on a piece a tube

ummm, maybe a gas shock for the glass portion of a 1992-1994 ford Explorer rear hatch window? 

I'd think about the chain first, but I'm not sure what height your triple threat is. good luck with it.


----------



## j0k3r-x

Well I am kinda sad today cause I was really startin to like this smoker but some guy offered me $600.00 for it and it's gone to a new home now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have to build something new and different so I am happy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't know if I want to mess with drums this time? I might just go with some large LP tank or steel pipe type build this time but I don't know... I like the drums becasue they are cheap, lite and easy to weld and cut!  

I found a guy on Craigslist who has an endless supply of 55 gallon barrels/drums of all kinds and mostly all food grade so I may just build another monster barrel smoker of some kind but not like the triple I just made. I have some wild ideas just eating at my brain!


----------



## deepdivered

soi hade posted on here right when the server to this site crashed. i had asked a few questions and got great answers but it was lost. so i am building a double berrel smoker. i had asked about the smoke stakes. from what every one said it seems the best configuration was with two of them. one on each side. it seemed it should come in at the cooking rack with like 3/4 below the rack. now i cant remember if u all said i should make them 4 inch or 3 inch diamiter. does it mater how tall they are? the stove pipes going into the smoking chamber are two six inch pipes. i have a question about them. i have the dampinig callers. i was thinken would it be better for the dampening collor to be on top of fire berrel or botom of cooking berrel? thanks every one!


----------



## charliej

[h2]*HOW MUCH WILL IT COST ME TO BUY ONE OF THESE GRILLS??*[/h2][h1]*CHARLES JOYNER*[/h1][h2]*[email protected]*[/h2][h2]*731-376-1802*[/h2][h1] [/h1]


----------



## mixermanii

IMG_20140520_160859953.jpg



__ mixermanii
__ May 21, 2014





 just finished my mini version of yours yesterday.. First cook this Sunday can't wait


----------



## the onceler

I have to admit the grill looks awesome. I do have some question thought since I am going to be building a 55 gallon drum smoker myself. How far is the door sidings from the edge of the barrel? I almost have the blueprints for mine completed, however I am not sure how far away from the edge to make the doors. Any specification help will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## takeabite

That is quite the unit, I am looking at building something similar to this to use as an outdoor smoker at our soon to open restaurant. I really like the design you came up with.


----------

